# Lawn care guides? Gci?



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

New to owning a lawn and this forum and slowly learning and reading as much as I can in preparation for taking ownership of my lawn care this spring (currently have pro company doing it). Really enjoy it and have a ton of respect for the science and expertise that goes into this stuff. Super cool hobby.

I've read over the guide posted on the forum and it's great but I still find myself wanting more details and it's somewhat tough to scour the forums all the times for questions I have.

I'm Considering buying the gci turf academy guide online and going from there. Any opinions on what you get in terms of information that's helpful and detailed enough for a beginner like me?

I'd like more than just a schedule that says "apply fertilizer during this time of the year and apply pre emergent this time of year and cut grass high"

More I read, more I realize you need to know when NOT to do things and how to recognize when more is needed or if the plan needs adjusted. Anything like that out there? Love the videos by Pete from GCI and he seems to be a master of his craft so figured I'd give his guide a shot. I guess I could always email or ask questions if needed. Anyone use the fix program?

Anyone have like a consultant program where you can send video or questions or pictures and they have a more customized and personalized approach?

Basically I feel like I've hired a generic lawn company and I'm on a generic plan. They don't really seem to evaluate the yard and adjust what might be needed. For example, I had/have obvious fungus and they never said anything. I have a large amount of some type of grassy weed I think is bent grass that they don't really seem to know what it is or how to treat it (never heard of tenacity when I asked the person on the phone if they have ever used it). They never did a soil sample test. Just kind of generic program. Probably a good solid program but, in my situation with a lawn with multiple bad issues might need a little more TLC.

Maybe I'm nuts and just need to chill. What do you all think? Suggestions?


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

There are plenty of other individuals on YouTube that provide ample amounts of guides. However, none compare to Allen Hyne's, aka the Lawn Care Nut! If you sign up on his website www.lawncarenut.com, you will get free weekly guides along with access to a plethora of information in his site! What type of sod do you have? The custome TLC that you are looking for will only come from you. I have yet to find a company that will be as passionate about my lawn as I am. That being said once you get you feet wet with all the knowledge on this forum and the YouTube bloggers, you will slowly but surely formulate your own strategies. Every lawn is different and you alone will determine what is best, with help from this community as well.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

For specific questions feel free to start as many threads as you need here at TLF. Some forums kind of scorn the starting of too many threads but not here. You'll be surprised at the amount of knowledge you'll gain from just reading the forum and asking questions. I don't think there is a need to buy any programs when there is so much info right here.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

I bought the GCI Academy before LCN had a program. When LCN's program came out at half the price of the CGI one, I bought that one too. Knowing what I now know, I would only purchase the LCN program. The GCI program is all written by calendar date, not soil or air temp, so unless you live in SC everything is off by up to 3 months.

If you want totally individualized help. LCN has a Patreon for that as well, but it is limited to a certain number and usually full.


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

You guys are great thanks!

I do have the same feeling about how nobody is gonna care as much as you about your crappy lawn ,so you might as well learn how to do it yourself.

also, thanks for the advice about Thread starting. Other forums really look down upon asking repeat questions so I've tried to really search before posting but it's hard I find exactly what info you want that applies to your unique situation. So I'll post away and keep reading &#128512;


----------



## agillespie (May 1, 2018)

I have the GCI program and I am pretty happy with it. I don't have the funds to follow it exactly, the fert (well really shipping) is crazy expensive. He also recommends the natural adjuvant for most apps and it is not able to be sold in my state. Regardless it gives you a good layout of a program and pretty solid info for starting into this. Once you are into any quality program such as Pete's or Allen's you will start digging into why things are done a certain way, why this product and not that, and so on. When you start answering those questions you will be able to start tailoring a program for your own lawn. Just so you know this is a really good resource for getting those answers. I am amazed at the amount of knowledge available here from both top notch enthusiasts and engaged professionals.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Personally, I would rather spend my hard earned $$ on products instead of guides especially since TLF exists. Get a soil test and post it up. Ask for a recommendation on a plan and many will respond with guidance. Then, you will have a custom plan for your own lawn. For fungus and grassy weeds or any other problems, take pics and post them. Again, there are many knowledgeable folks here and will be happy to help solve the problems. Based on info from only TLF, you can have a golf course if you wish.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I agree with @Suburban Jungle Life. I don't know how much those programs are but they are not real custom programs unless somebody walks your lawn with you. I have learned a lot from both of them especially Professor Pete. But they are not going to really be able to tell you what to do. You are better off posting pix and starting threads here.

You are going to make some mistakes. Learning by doing is a big part of taking care of your lawn.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Personally, I would rather spend my hard earned $$ on products instead of guides especially since TLF exists. Get a soil test and post it up. Ask for a recommendation on a plan and many will respond with guidance. Then, you will have a custom plan for your own lawn. For fungus and grassy weeds or any other problems, take pics and post them. Again, there are many knowledgeable folks here and will be happy to help solve the problems. Based on info from only TLF, you can have a golf course if you wish.


I agree wholeheartedly with this! :thumbup:


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Personally, I would rather spend my hard earned $$ on products instead of guides especially since TLF exists. Get a soil test and post it up. Ask for a recommendation on a plan and many will respond with guidance. Then, you will have a custom plan for your own lawn. For fungus and grassy weeds or any other problems, take pics and post them. Again, there are many knowledgeable folks here and will be happy to help solve the problems. Based on info from only TLF, you can have a golf course if you wish.


I like your suggestions. I'm still shocked by how awesome this community is here in terms of sharing knowledge.

I started a lawn journal thread for myself to keep track of progress, but how about this....

post my: 
soil test rests
my 1 year tentative plan
current issues (moles, fungus, creeping bentgrass)

then let you guys help me modify the plan?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Bkell101 said:


> soil test rests
> my 1 year tentative plan
> current issues (moles, fungus, creeping bentgrass)
> 
> then let you guys help me modify the plan?


That looks good.



Bkell101 said:


> More I read, more I realize you need to know when NOT to do things and how to recognize when more is needed or if the plan needs adjusted. Anything like that out there?


I think that this kind of knowledge is stuff that you pick up with experience. You begin to notice things in your lawn that you didn't notice before and you investigate it more. Some of it is trial-and-error learning; some of it is learning how all of the elements of lawn care come together and effect one another; some of it is easily acquired in the forum. If you start by mastering the material in the cool season guide, that will be an excellent foundation.

Keep in mind that, usually, your thread will get a good number of views. I've found that it helps to forecast specific moves a few days in advance. I've been advised to put the brakes on something several times, thereby saving me from some heartache down the road.

I find that lawn care knowledge is like most other knowledge domains: It is not terribly difficult to learn a lot very quickly; but, there is always much more to learn.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Bkell101 And pictures always help :nod:


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

agillespie said:


> I have the GCI program and I am pretty happy with it. I don't have the funds to follow it exactly, the fert (well really shipping) is crazy expensive. He also recommends the natural adjuvant for most apps and it is not able to be sold in my state. Regardless it gives you a good layout of a program and pretty solid info for starting into this. Once you are into any quality program such as Pete's or Allen's you will start digging into why things are done a certain way, why this product and not that, and so on. When you start answering those questions you will be able to start tailoring a program for your own lawn. Just so you know this is a really good resource for getting those answers. I am amazed at the amount of knowledge available here from both top notch enthusiasts and engaged professionals.


I'm sure can find a dealer for The Natural Adjuvant in your State.. The manufacture has it


----------

